# My Styrofoam Cement (3D) Background/Foreground



## tylervet (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a first time poster. But I have been reading this forum for many years. Reading about other background projects gave me inspiration, so I wanted to return the favor and maybe show something a little different. I also wanted to mention that I too successfully used 'GE Silicone I Door Window Attic', after much, much debate about spending extra money on "aquarium safe" silicone.

Since the day I first saw someone's tank filled with beautiful Tropheus Ikola and fake flagstone rocks I have longed for that setup. If someone knows the person or tank I am referring to I would greatly appreciate the info, as I can no longer find them.

So after some inspiration from this forum and a few others (not to mention a gob of free time), I figured it was time to give it a shot on a smaller scale (29 gallons). Since it has worked out so wonderfully I will some day attempt it again on a much larger scale (although it could be another 10 years).

*The supplies:*

I purchased a used 29 gallon 'All Glass Aquarium' with iron stand and hood from a very nice person off Craigslist $50,
Krylon Paint $3
Painting tape $3
1 inch thick styofoam (blue) $18 (used $6 worth)
Razor blade cutter $7
Steak knife $2
Coarse rasp $9
2 tubes of GE Silicone I Clear Door Window Attic and Gun $15
Quikrete: Masonry Mix, acrylic fortifier, color (charcoal & buff) $22
Styrofoam cooler for mixing cement $3
Paint brushes for cement $3
Gloves for cement $5
Aquaclear 70 filter (very happy with this size, but will still add a power head for circulation) $40
Aqueon Heater 250 watts (it happened to be cheaper than the smaller ones) $25.
Play Sand $3
*Total $208* on the high side.

*Painting the background black*
I thoroughly cleaned the tank with vinegar water, then covered all the surfaces that I did not want black paint on with newspaper and tape (including the inside of the tank). The tank and light fixture came with wood trim, so I elected to paint them black as well. 3 coats of black Krylon, using the directions on the can.

*Making the rocks*
I don't particularly care for the all rock backgrounds. By making each rock individually I was able to keep a little extra space in the tank, and it was easier to silicone them in. I also wanted to have additional rocks in the foreground, so that all the rocks would match. Having a background different than the foreground always takes the realism away for me. Kind of like having a coral tape on, with guppies and grass in a tank.

*The PICTURES & Steps: I hope you don't mind a slideshow. If you do, clicking on the 'X' at the bottom will take you to all the pictures.*

https://picasaweb.google.com/100465...gCJf70PbxveyvTQ#slideshow/5614790649025684338


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks awesome! I want to do something similar. Only thing I'd have done differently was to use the larger rocks to hide the intake tube and heater...Good Job!


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nicely done! Those are probably some of the most realistic looking DIY rocks I've seen.



tylervet said:


> Since the day I first saw someone's tank filled with beautiful Tropheus Ikola and fake flagstone rocks I have longed for that setup. If someone knows the person or tank I am referring to I would greatly appreciate the info, as I can no longer find them.


I believe the tank you are talking about belongs to Klaus Steinhaus, but I cannot find a copy of the picture either. He goes by buntbarsch on most of the forums, maybe that will help you locate the pics.


----------



## tylervet (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you! Klaus sounds very familiar. I will look around and see if I can find it. If I do, I will definitely share it, it is amazing.


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 6, 2011)

Very cool DIY man. I too am going to do a 3D background I just have not figured out how I want it to be laid out. I want to have a simulated uprooted tree and rock. The uprooted tree would have roots jetting out of it and the rocks would be situated so that their were plenty of caves and hiding spots. I will post pics when it is completed. Thanks for sharing. :fish:


----------

